# Ausrüstung für wenig Geld



## Jan Seifert (5. Juli 2003)

Tag zusammen,
wenn alles gut läuft, habe ich bald 600€ zum ausgeben.
Davon möchte ich mir (endlich) eine kleine Ausrüstung bzw.
eine Kamera und ein Objektiv. (analog *nicht* digital)

Meine Frage:
Was krieg ich für 600€?
Bzw. was ist gut für den Anfang?

MfG


----------



## Leola13 (5. Juli 2003)

Hai,

ein bisschen weiter unten, steht eien Frage von Rene (Welche 
Spiegelreflexkamera ?  ). Ich krieg denn link nicht hin.  

Da gibt es jede Menge Antworten.
Wichtig : Es gibt 2 Lager Nikon und Canon
          Der Tip mit Ebay ( lightbox ?) ist glaub ich am besten.


Ciao


----------



## Jan Seifert (5. Juli 2003)

Ja zwei Lager, so viel weiss ich dann doch noch 
Ich weiss auch, dass Nikon von vielen bevorzugt
wird. Und mir ist auch klar, dass ich am 
liebsten eine Nikon haben möchte. Die Frage wäre aber,
was ich für 600€ bekommen würde.


----------



## Vitalis (5. Juli 2003)

Mister smallB..

Über gute analoge Ausrüstungen für nicht viel Geld geht es in diesen Threads: 

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials125335.html
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials123265-20-1.html

Tja, bei Nikon kommst Du mit 600 eben weniger weit als z.B. bei Canon. Wobei das relativ zu sehen ist. 

Also wie schon in den Threads gesagt, wenn Du keinen Autofocus brauchst, fährst Du mit dem Canon FD-System ganz gut. Also z.B. mit den Kameras AE-1 oder T90.

Wenn Du eine neue Kamera willst, ist das kein Problem für 600 Euro. Aber die Objektive sind für Geld in diesem Rahmen dann halt Glasscherben.

Was Du für 600€ bekommst, kann man ganz gut bei eBay und Preisvergleichen nachsehen...

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## Jan Seifert (5. Juli 2003)

Habe jetzt die *Canon EOS 33* im Auge.
Kostet "nicht die Welt".
Nur taugt die was? Hat jemand die zufällig?
Objektive bekomme ich wohl so zusammen.

MfG


----------



## Philip Kurz (5. Juli 2003)

Negativ scheinen ja nur der interne Blitz, das Gehäuse und die fehlende Augensteuerung für den Autofokus zu sein. Aber alle sprechen von einem Insider-Tipp. Nen bisl älter ist sie aber auch schon, oder ?


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von radde` _
> *fehlende Augensteuerung für den Autofokus*



Ist so ein neumodisches Technik-Zeugs notwendig?


----------



## Jan Seifert (5. Juli 2003)

Nein, möchte ich nicht.
Hauptsache es ist Qualität für "wenig" Geld.


----------



## Lord Brain (7. Juli 2003)

Wenn du den ganzen technischen Krimskrams nicht brauchst, schau dich einfach bei Ebay nach ner guten alten Praktica um...die kosten alle nicht besonders viel, rocken aber ziemlich gut...
Ausserdem lernst du dann "richtig" fotografieren, weil du echt alles selbst einstellen musst.
Wenn du Glück hast bekommst du dazu sogar ein original Carl-Zeiss-Jena-Objektiv... und die sind verdammt gut (hab bis jetzt jedenfalls nichts negatives gehört).

offtopic: Hiermit eröffne ich die Praktica-Fraktion (allerdings nur die alten)


----------

